# Actualización de software para los Nokia 1100a y 1100b



## mauriciopineros (Jun 6, 2005)

Quisiera saber si alguien me da la información sobre como puedo actualizar el nokia 1100b que por problemas se me daño y quisiera actualizarlo por mi mismo   

Que programa utilizo y si el cable de datos le sirve o es otro cable de programación


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 6, 2005)

Para actualizar la memoria flash de este teléfono necesitas un SF-10 Flash Adapter: 

http://www.tessco.com/products/getProductInfo.do?sku=415696

y el software de servicio PHOENIX SERVICE SW


----------

